# Who would win in a battle to the death? Mantis or Scorpion?



## Joe (Aug 21, 2005)

Which one do you think would win in a battle to the death match? Mantis or Scorpion? You choose!


----------



## infinity (Aug 21, 2005)

nice picture! although much as i like scorpions, not too sure I'd like to see the outcome of this as I like mantids just as much if not more.

3rd instar or so baby scorpion and I'd perhaps sway my vote!


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2005)

My H Grandis would grab him and eat him right up. Nah I really think the scorp would win.


----------



## *RYAN* (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm i voted scorp because of a few reason .... first notice hot the scorp is built like a tank ..i think pinch from those pinchers and the right place = no more mantis and the poisen tail also big factor and i think the shell on the scorp may be to strong for a mantis that size ..... im guessing if the mantis was bigger he could take him ... this is just what i imagin hehe 8)


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 21, 2005)

so whens the movie come out joe?


----------



## Joe (Aug 21, 2005)

I would personally think a mantis would win, because of its agility, excelent eyesight, swiftness, smartness and of course its power. It created one of the best kung fu fighting styles for crying out loud lol. The scorpion doesnt have eyesight or swiftness, put it has a lot of power, armor, poison and hairs that feel motion. Thats my opinion, just wait till the real battle begins! lol.

Joe


----------



## Andrew (Aug 22, 2005)

I disagree... the scorp is built like a tank. One sting, or one pinch would most likely take out the mantis. But hey, I guess you never know what could happen..

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 22, 2005)

if the mantises strikes from the fromt the scorpion will just sting it grab it with its pinchers and eat it. From the side just sting it and turn around and eat it. maybe from behind but hes not gunna get behind there


----------



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Aug 23, 2005)

Ummm.....people will think I'm a jerk, but there's only one way to find out!!! A video would be sweet too. By the way, I used to fight orb weaver spiders in the Philippines. Cool sight to see. To bad the ones here are docile and won't fight.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 23, 2005)

The mantis just isnt built to take on something like that.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Arachnids (Sep 11, 2005)

Without a doubt a scorp. would win.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 12, 2005)

hi,

I think that the scorpion would win if they were put together to fight! but I think the scorpion would be fighting for a meal and the mantis fighting for its life so wouldn,t be much of a fight considering the mantis would probs run away in order to live on and breed.

After all, mantis aren't fighters, they're the type to be sly and use camoflage instead.

cheers, Camron.

p.s. sorry for too much detail on this. Just what I think.


----------



## DMJ (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I think I would win....jk. I think the mantis would win unless the Scorpion pinches him or stings him.


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah, good point there cam, the mantid probably would be fighting for life. From the experience I have had, if the mantis encounters prey to large, it will strike, and then run away. If it was a gongy (or dave  ), it may as well say its prayers on the spot, lol...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 18, 2005)

in general what do you think's smarter, arachnids or mantids?


----------



## Samzo (Sep 18, 2005)

mantids of course but scorp (especialy emp) are way stronger


----------



## Brandon (Sep 21, 2005)

No doubt... a scorpion will win no matter what.


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

So...when are we getting the results joe  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 22, 2005)

I think joes emperor is pregnant so I guess he isnt gunna risk it lol


----------

